# What Irritates You The Most Whilst Driving



## Riaz (16/1/14)

im sure most of us here have this thing that people do that absolutely make us want to scream at them on the road.

so i thought lets gets a thread going where we can vent.

1. it drives me NUTS when im behind a car, and the car infront of him is turning left or stopped on the side of the road, and the @ss infront cannot take the initiative to GO AROUND the car infront of him.

2. idiots who drive SLOW in the fast lane, what makes it worse is that they wait till you on their @ss and reduced to their speed before registering, 'theres a car coming fast behind me, let me move over like a normal human being'

lets get this thread going guys

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (16/1/14)

one word..... Taxis


----------



## Smokyg (16/1/14)

3. Idiots that do not know how to Indicate!!
4. Idiots that can not decide what lane they want to be in!
5. IDIOTS THAT WILL STOP 2 CAR LENGTHS FROM THE OTHER PERSON INFRONT OF THEM AND THEN CREEP FORWARD SLOWLY.
6. Idiots that go straight in a turn only lane and vica verca.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (16/1/14)

When I'm pulling out of a parking bay and someone comes flying around the corner and hoots at me. Common courtesy has gone out the window. First its a parking lot why are they driving so fast. Second I can't see around corners. Driving in Cape Town has reduced the amount of already sparse hairs on my head.


----------



## Smokyg (16/1/14)

I have been using the Gautrain for about a year now and the foot traffic in and out of the train irritates me just as much, people walk so slowly by the time you want to enter the train the doors are busy closing. and guys standing in the doorways blocking the way in and out!! URGH!!!!! 

Sorry for jacking the thread, thought i should just put it out there...


----------



## annemarievdh (16/1/14)

Like an idiot this morning, I wanted to turn left, and stopped for a child crossing the road, when I wanted to go, the idiot that was standing at a stop to my right, just went, (there was no stop for me) and I had to stand still keeping up traffic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (16/1/14)

drivers not going forward enough at a robot, if they want to turn right, enabling only themselves to turn during this green phase. at most intersections there is space for 3 cars to wait for the oncoming traffic to pass....

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Riaz (16/1/14)

Tom said:


> drivers not going forward enough at a robot, if they want to turn right, enabling only themselves to turn during this green phase. at most intersections there is space for 3 cars to wait for the oncoming traffic to pass....



shew this really gets me boiling as well.

and then when the robot changes then they decide to drive, leaving you stuck at the red robot.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Zodiac (16/1/14)

EVERYONE, when you're on the way to collect vape mail !! Don't they know they should all pull over to the side of the road ? Don't they know the importance and urgency of this ?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Tom (16/1/14)

seeing kids sporting around in the car, from back to front and to the back again....no seatbelt on, whilst the driver is buckled up -.-

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Rowan Francis (16/1/14)

My pet peeve ... talking on a cell phone whist wizzing down the highway at 60kmh in the middle lane .. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## CraftyZA (17/1/14)

Yellow lane/gravel drivers when there is a traffic jam. You sit patient in the traffic, they zoom past you, shooting up gravel and all sorts of debris at the speed they go, then push in at the front. I loose my self. I feels like something in me is breaking when i see it. I should be used to it by now. But it never gets better.

The other day just before we closed for december holidays I was taking the back roads from kempton to centurion, when I saw a new silver bmw 328 driver doing this. My bike is very loud! I blipped the throttle next to him, showed him the bird, and moved away and made my turn into alandale from Zuurfontein. 10 seconds later I saw this guy foot down heading straight at me, face out the window, screaming bloody murder for me to stop, and waving his arms furiously! He had that Nigerian look, and the way he dressed showed he had money. This guy was pissed beyond him self. I recon his pet hate in traffic is when people tell him he is wrong. I was not going to stop to find out if he wanted to swop cookie recipes. Tapped back 2 gears, and twisted that throttle all the way. Driving the bike till 12K rpm till about 4th gear. I figured i lost him. It was not long till he was on my tail again. At some point this chases started to exceed 180km/h down alandale, and at that point I started to panic just a little.
My saving grace was the hectic traffic by the N1 intersection with alandale. Once I was in that, there was no way he could catch up.

So pet hates aside. We need to learn to swallow them. there are many different shades of crazy out there

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## annemarievdh (17/1/14)

@CraftyZA 

That sounds scary!!


----------



## Wesley (6/10/14)

Those who don't know how to pull away in 1st gear on an incline! Arrrrgh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xhale (6/10/14)

Riaz said:


> shew this really gets me boiling as well.
> 
> and then when the robot changes then they decide to drive, leaving you stuck at the red robot.


I failed my driving test in Randburg 5 times for entering the intersection without being able to exit it. i.e. back then, if you couldnt turn right in one move, you had to wait behind the line. I know, I know...nobody should drive like that, which is why I joined the other driver waiting for a gap, and then went on orange.

and failed my test.
many times.

The one time I did pass, was because I just sat like a poepol behind the line waiting for a gap, 3 light changes before there was any hope, but it was costing me around R500 each time, so I was gonna wait.
Think it was turning right just before the old Nestle building.
Not sure if the rules have changed since, but to me I was pissed because there is a way to drive, that everybody drives, and there is a way to pass the test. And they shouldnt differ so much.

Doesnt really matter what you do, as long as you do what everybody else does...if you differ, YOU become the hazard.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BansheeZA (6/10/14)

Try passing your drivers test again after 10 years to upgrade from B to EB with a offroad trailer in a big double cab with all the necessary steel adons. Reverse parking and the yard was n ***** but the driving on the road was a pleasure.


----------



## annemarievdh (6/10/14)

BansheeZA said:


> Try passing your drivers test again after 10 years to upgrade from B to EB with a offroad trailer in a big double cab with all the necessary steel adons. Reverse parking and the yard was n ***** but the driving on the road was a pleasure.



If I hade to do mine over I dont think I would pass. Cant drive like they expect you to


----------



## BansheeZA (6/10/14)

It is dangerous to drive like that believe me. Now I know why all the learners drive so slow... There is a million things to do an check every second and when drive at 60 you can't keep up and your eyes on the road

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CraftyZA (7/10/14)

Wesley said:


> Those who don't know how to pull away in 1st gear on an incline! Arrrrgh


Give them a button clutch like the one I have in my ST. You perfect the art of pull-off with that.


----------



## Marzuq (7/10/14)

this is not in order but here goes

1. taxis
2. people who doesnt know about keep left pass right
3. anyone who stops along the road where there is no barrier line for them to stop in
4. taxis
5. trucks that do not cover there rubble load with the blanket or whatever its called so their load doesnt end up chipping my car!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Metal Liz (7/10/14)

- people driving up my arse, especially racing in on a red robot! (i want a light on my back window that i can put on when this happens, that flashes - "would you like me to open the boot for you???"
- Taxis thinking they own the road and can do whatever the hell they want
- People that don't use indicators
- Slow driving with refusal to pull off into the yellow lane in one lane roads (this happens a lot when i go home to visit my parents)
- People racing past you when you're trying to get out a parking bay, seriously would 3 seconds of waiting (while i'm halfway out already) really make that big a difference in your life???
- People not saying thank you if you give them a gap or pull off for them, manners cost you nothing

I can continue, but i think i should stop now hahaha

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## annemarievdh (7/10/14)

Just to add what @Metal Liz said.

People that drive 40km an hour in front of you, then turn of on every road were you have to turn of then just before your last turn of suddenly race to the side as if they want to make a U turn and when you race past them follow you to your house and sit in your driveway as you unlock your front door and lock it again after you 


Sent with the Reo Thor


----------



## Yiannaki (7/10/14)

1.When people hoot at me because the robot has turned green and I haven't noticed because I was too busy checking if I had squonked enough on the reo

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Xhale (7/10/14)

I'm merrily driving along the road doing about 80 with loads of space between me and the car in front...not miles, but I suppose it is a gap...the lanes is flowing smoothly, I;m chilling, it is hometime, life is good...I see you coming from a road on the left, stopping to look for a gap to join the road I am on. I see you wait a bit too long, and the suddenly pull out "in front of me". Good, I think to myself, havent tested the ABS today at all. I do my brake thing, but always before braking, check your rearview mirror guys. I check my rearview mirror. Nothing. Nothing behind me for 100km.

You sir, couldve waited one more measly second, and not impeded my progress at all...not almost caused a hazard and not disrupted the flow of traffic, but it is ok, I like going from 80 to 20 while you then trundle your way up through the gears as slow as possible, petrol isnt a valuable resource and we should all test our brakes properly at least once a day, and I am grateful you gave me that opportunity. Plus, I now know you are somebody important

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq (7/10/14)

oh and dont forget about those idiots who drive with their foot on the break while driving on the highway in the fast lane.
what are you breaking for???!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (7/10/14)

People that brake and slow down when they approach a green traffic light. 

The accelerator is just to the right, use that bloody thingie instead. If the light changes suddenly, the yellow cycle is actually long enough to let you safely cross if you just move your arse. 


Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Humbolt (7/10/14)

Agree with most, if not all the sentiments in this thread - lane hogging, phantom braking, people who sleep at the robots, inconsiderate driving, etc.
I tend to get extremely annoyed with the amount of stupid people on our roads, so I have made a concerted effort to accept the fact that we share the road with people who only think of themselves and to try and not let it get to me. It is extremely difficult, though, especially in CT.


----------



## BumbleBee (7/10/14)



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## crack2483 (7/10/14)

Humbolt said:


> Agree with most, if not all the sentiments in this thread - lane hogging, phantom braking, people who sleep at the robots, inconsiderate driving, etc.
> I tend to get extremely annoyed with the amount of stupid people on our roads, so I have made a concerted effort to accept the fact that we share the road with people who only think of themselves and to try and not let it get to me. It is extremely difficult, though, especially in CT.



Then times by 10 if it's raining! 

Sent from my Vodafone 785 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kuhlkatz (7/10/14)

crack2483 said:


> Then times by 10 if it's raining!




Oooh, rain!! It's the magic part of our 'instant' world we live in.

JHB Driver + Rain = instant idiot

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## kevkev (7/10/14)

Stopped at a red light wanting to turn right at the intersection, turning filter on the traffic light goes green. Idiot 2-3 cars in front of me decides to roll down his window and hand the beggar some money, only he gets to turn right and the rest of us are stuck. 

^^ new breed of idiot I discovered this week. Happened two days in a row at the same intersection.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## BumbleBee (7/10/14)

kevkev said:


> Stopped at a red light wanting to turn right at the intersection, turning filter on the traffic light goes green. Idiot 2-3 cars in front of me decides to roll down his window and hand the beggar some money, only he gets to turn right and the rest of us are stuck.
> 
> ^^ new breed of idiot I discovered this week. Happened two days in a row at the same intersection.


Aw that's so sweet of him to help out the poor chap that is too slapgat to start his own vape shop

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Marzuq (8/10/14)

my better half leaves a spare lipstick in the cabi jst in case we get to a parking and some idiot parked like a idiot.
will no say what she writes on their windscreen but its completely justified

Reactions: Like 2


----------

